# [SOLVED] laptop print job spools to desktop but doesn't print



## CaroleeW (Oct 14, 2007)

New Dell Inpiron desktop and Toshiba laptop use XP sp2. Windows firewall only on both computers (until I get printer sharing solved). Printer sharing has been checked on both computers. Epson CX6600 is connected w/USB to desktop. Print jobs from laptop can be seen with "printing" status from desktop printer queue, but jobs never print. Netgear router used. I can share documents. I was able to print with previous windows 2000 on desktop. I'm stumped. Thanks for any help in solving this problem.


----------



## CaroleeW (Oct 14, 2007)

My engineer husband solved it! YEAH! When adding a printer locally connected to desktop, add it as LOCAL printer, not network printer. Under port option: scroll to find the local port connection from the desktop.


----------

